# 2013 Chevrolet Cruze & Opel Astra Owners Manuals



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2013 Opel Astra Owner's Manual (Thanks to plano-doug):
EDIT
I found this Vauxhall 2013.5 owners manual - it may be identical to the first one. - let me know


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added the VAUXHALL Astra Owner’s Manual Model Year 2013.5 Edition- January 2013 TS 1680-B-13.pdf above.


----------

